# Buck on Front Lawn



## Keesha (Nov 16, 2019)

A couple of hours ago we had a buck staring at our dogs who were barking.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 16, 2019)

Looks like a winter wonderland!


----------



## TravelinMan (Nov 16, 2019)

Please keep all of the snow up where it belongs!


----------



## Keesha (Nov 16, 2019)

That’s our front lawn.  The picture was taken through our living room window. 
It doesn’t happen often


----------



## Lara (Nov 16, 2019)

Keesha, your photos are beautiful❤. How did you manage to get photos without scaring him away?

I installed a 5' black aluminum picket fence around my entire backyard and the other morning I looked out and saw a buck in the middle of the yard INSIDE the fence. He looked exactly like yours but I live in the suburbs. 

My dogs looked out the window and started barking at him. He calmly walked over to the fence, stood close to it,  then without any running start just bent his knees and leaped over it to the outside of the yard. He was the same buck that visited the dogs while outside the fence a few weeks ago...but this is a first for inside.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 16, 2019)

I have no idea Lara. We often see deer and other wildlife where we live but they don’t ever come up to our front window staring at us. THAT doesn’t happen often. It was delightfully unusual but  we all loved it including our dogs.

Maybe it’s just the courageous males that present this behaviour. We sure weren’t complaining.

A couple of months ago there were 5 deer in the middle of our road that stood there for a long time.Im not sure what they were doing but I wish I had a camera at the time.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 16, 2019)

That's a lovely buck.  A few years ago I saw a couple of bucks strolling down my street.  Man they were big!  I didn't get real close to them, I was with the dog and didn't know how they would react to a dog so I turned around and walked back down the street.  And then they crossed the street and kept on strolling.  Majestic creatures they are!


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 16, 2019)

He's beautiful!   Love the herd around my house.  My little mutt is appx 30 pounds and she likes to bark at and chase them.  When the doe are with their fawns, they chase HER.  It's hilarious.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2019)

What a thrill! I have only seen a deer on my yard once but at a different place.

I do see red fox from time to time, here.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 16, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> What a thrill! I have only seen a deer on my yard once but at a different place.
> 
> I do see red fox from time to time, here.


I love deer, they are so dear..lol


----------



## Don M. (Nov 16, 2019)

I like to see the deers coming around....we have several that hang out in our forest.  Quite often they come up to our birdbath for a drink, however by the time I get my camera, they have usually moved off.  I used to hunt, but anymore I'd just rather watch them.  Starting in another few weeks, I'll be going to the farm store and buying some corn to put out for them, as once everything browns out, they don't find much food, and I've found several remains, over the years, of deer that didn't survive the Winter.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 16, 2019)

What a beautiful photo. We have many in our yard as well. Since we took down our fence they come right up to our back porch. As I look at them through my window I pray they make it through hunting season.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 17, 2019)

Yes we get many at a time also, always going through our property, what I saw the other day, and it's the 1st I've seen in many years, and that was an Elk... I wish I had my camera then... Thanks for sharing the pictures @Keesha


----------



## Kaila (Nov 22, 2019)

I like the way it looks like it is posing for you, in that last one, @Keesha


----------



## Keesha (Nov 22, 2019)

Kaila said:


> I like the way it looks like it is posing for you, in that last one, @Keesha


It WAS! lol. Actually it was staring at our dogs who were sitting on top of the couch barking their little faces off which is why it surprised me that he stayed for so long.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 22, 2019)

So for the buck, it is something like he was watching tv or a video. ? 
Or, Perhaps he thought he was watching the dogs, on Animal Planet?

Unless he was angling for an invite in ?  Could you serve some apples on a platter?


----------



## Keesha (Nov 22, 2019)

Kaila said:


> So for the buck, it is something like he was watching tv or a video. ?
> Or, Perhaps he thought he was watching the dogs, on Animal Planet?
> 
> Unless he was angling for an invite in ?  Could you serve some apples on a platter?


Yes he was watching us through the window and I considered feeding him but I thought better of it. There are plenty of apple trees around hundreds of feet where he was standing and farm fields with food at their  edges where this guy can eat and be protected. I wouldn’t want to teach him to trust people only to have someone else shoot him since they saw him in the area.

My husband said he was looking for Santa. 
I felt like pushing him out. Lol


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Yes he was watching us through the window and I considered feeding him but I thought better of it. There are plenty of apple trees around hundreds of feet where he was standing and farm fields with food at their  edges where this guy can eat and be protected. I wouldn’t want to teach him to trust people only to have someone else shoot him since they saw him in the area.
> 
> My husband said he was looking for Santa.
> I felt like pushing him out. Lol


Good thinking @Keesha, about not feeding him!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 22, 2019)

I actually wasn't thinking at all, about you actually feeding him. I agree, that is NOT a good idea!

I was suggesting he might like to be politely invited inside, and when seated chatting, then you would need to offer something, just as you would do if we all stopped by.  

Never mind inviting him in, though, if you pushed your husband outdoors to greet him in a Santa suit!


Oh Yes, YOU and husband and dogs, were ON his tv!  Reality tv, for him!


----------



## Keesha (Nov 22, 2019)

Kaila said:


> I actually wasn't thinking at all, about you actually feeding him. I agree, that is NOT a good idea!
> 
> I was suggesting he might like to be politely invited inside, and when seated chatting, then you would need to offer something, just as you would do if we all stopped by.
> 
> ...


Haha. Oh I see what you mean. Maybe he hasn’t seen dogs up so high before and came in for a closer look. We have a few couches at our house and this is their own couch so they can look out the window and be our protective watch dogs. 


Of course I have to have a sewing basket in the front of it as a step for the smallest. 

Here they are looking out which is about where the deer was looking. My husbands friends said it a big older buck. Apparently you can tell the age by the nobs on the antlers.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 22, 2019)

They are so cute,  @Keesha  !

That must have been so exciting for them,  to see something very different, out there!


----------



## Keesha (Nov 22, 2019)

Kaila said:


> They are so cute,  @Keesha  !
> 
> That must have been so exciting for them,  to see something very different, out there!


Thanks Kaila.
Oh yes! A huge ordeal.

They look scruffy in this pic and have been groomed since.


----------

